# "rough fire bellied newt"



## Just_Nash (Dec 1, 2007)

Not sure if i've asked this before, but is rough fire bellied newt just another name for a chinese or japanese fire bellied newt. All of the pet shops around where i live seem to label them "rough fire bellied newts", with some of the information on them differing to what i know of fire bellies i.e. life span only 1-2 years. Wheras i'd read 5-10??


----------



## Hiroshi (May 19, 2006)

bah. just noticed it was you who asked in that post to :-/
I should stop trying to be a smart arse eh.


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

1 to 2 years if they're unlucky newts.

Don't know about rough firebelllieds. Try Caudata site see what they say


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

Hiroshi said:


> bah. just noticed it was you who asked in that post to :-/
> I should stop trying to be a smart arse eh.


This is where the scientific name helps. One persons Firebellied newt.....


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

ive heard the name rough fire belly newt attached to 

cynops pyrrhogaster
pachytriton sp'
triturus sp'
and Paramesotriton sp' 

have a look at there species (Caudata Culture Species Database - Salamandridae) see which ones look like the ones u saw

the info sounds like rubbish all of the above species can easily make it past 5 years. (let me guess does it say needs a heater and can be fed on fish food)


----------



## morg (Jul 20, 2007)

*how long???*

I think you would have to be giving any newt very bad care for it to live only a few years.
take a look at this taken from caudata culture faq section


They can live a LONG time if cared for correctly. We personally know of a Japanese fire belly newt (_Cynops pyrrhogaster_) that is over 27 years old, and an eastern newt over 20 years old. There is a _Cynops ensicauda _in Europe that is reported to be over 50 years old. These animals are still reproductively active. A 20-year-old newt or salamander is not out of the question. Make sure your family knows what to do with your newts in case you die before the newts do


cheers


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

Oh eck.

Does that mean I have to leave my house to my newts.


----------



## Just_Nash (Dec 1, 2007)

spend_day said:


> ive heard the name rough fire belly newt attached to
> 
> cynops pyrrhogaster
> pachytriton sp'
> ...


I'm fairly sure the newts they have are just Cynops orientalis as most have smooth skin and rounded tails, or a mix of Cynops orientalis and Cynops pyrrhogaster, as on occassions there has been a newt with bumpier skin and a sharper tail in the same tank. Although im not sure how good an idea keeping the two together is.

Saying that im not sure i could tell a Pachytriton labiatus from either of the above from the photo's on (Caudata Culture Species Database - Salamandridae)

The only other information about them on the tag attached to the tank was that they appreciate a "stable" temperature. As i'd prosumed they were Cynops orientalis i would have though that meant below room temperature but obviously they were in the aquatics room and with so many tropical tanks the room must be 24/25°c.

Not a knock at the shop either, its just that, that also lead me to think they might be something else.


----------



## Just_Nash (Dec 1, 2007)

Axel01 said:


> Oh eck.
> 
> Does that mean I have to leave my house to my newts.


See i like that idea  waterslide on the stairs, little dingy's floating about


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

Just_Nash said:


> See i like that idea  waterslide on the stairs, little dingy's floating about


My marblies are quite possessive I wouldn't be surprised to get home and find that there's been some mods


----------



## jesuslovestheladies (Apr 30, 2008)

paramesotriton honkongnensis. i have a pair.


----------



## Just_Nash (Dec 1, 2007)

paramesotriton honkongnensis?

See newt section;

Crabs Crayfish Frogs Snails Shrimps Newts - Postage as always only £14.99 for as many items in one transaction


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

Def not an orientalis in that pic, not sure about hong kong wartys either though not the best pic, bargain price though! might get some for a closer look!!!:2thumb:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

Just_Nash said:


> paramesotriton honkongnensis?
> 
> See newt section;
> 
> Crabs Crayfish Frogs Snails Shrimps Newts - Postage as always only £14.99 for as many items in one transaction


 
sorry old post but what web site was that link not working


----------

